# iPods infiltrating Microsoft



## bbloke (Feb 2, 2005)

So, apparently Microsoft staff prefer the iPod, and the management don't like it!

http://www.macobserver.com/article/2005/02/02.8.shtml


			
				MacObserver said:
			
		

> Apple's iPod is infecting every corner of the world including, to Microsoft's dismay, its own corporate campus.
> 
> "About 80 percent of Microsoft employees who have a portable music player have an iPod," one high-level manager who asked to remain anonymous told _Wired_ "It's pretty staggering."
> 
> ...




http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?home&NewsID=10761


			
				MacWorld UK said:
			
		

> ...He reveals that "about 80 per cent" of Microsoft employees who own a music player own iPods. And describes managers there as "scared", feeling that even their own workers aren't interested in the Windows-technology backed alternatives to Apple's market leading music player...


----------



## ScottW (Feb 2, 2005)

Those numbers only assume that 100% of Microsoft Employees carry a portable music player. <rolling eyes>

But, very cool none-the-less.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2005)

No, actually it only assumes 80%.


----------



## Convert (Feb 2, 2005)

No, I think Scott means, that the article assumed everyone at MS had a music player, by saying "about 16,000 iPods on Microsoft's Redmond, WA campus that's home to 25,000 employees".

25,000 employees, and the article assumed that 16,000 of them had an iPod. But not all people at MS have a music player.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2005)

"About 80 percent of Microsoft employees who have a portable music player have an iPod," one high-level manager who asked to remain anonymous told _Wired_ "It's pretty staggering."

That's not assuming anything, it's an approximation, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Convert (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, but 80% of Microsoft Employees who *have a portable music player* would have an iPod.

But we do not know _how many_ employees have a music player. So, therefore, saying 16,000 out of 25,000 (the number of employees at the campus, approximately ) (be it assumption, approximation,) is fairly vague, and Scott was right in his point.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2005)

They are guessing how many employees microsoft has, certainly, but what's not vague is management's reaction to the situation (see Wired link).

Also, I think 80% is 80% no matter how you slice it. And those words are from an anonymous Microsoft insider. Whether it's 80% of 20,000 or 200, it doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 2, 2005)

Weeeell ....


----------



## Convert (Feb 2, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> They are guessing how many employees microsoft has, certainly, but what's not vague is management's reaction to the situation (see Wired link).
> 
> Also, I think 80% is 80% no matter how you slice it. And those words are from an anonymous Microsoft insider. Whether it's 80% of 20,000 or 200, it doesn't really matter, does it?



Yah it does, I am just saying Scott's point was right. On the campus there are 25,000 people, I wouldn't expect much more than that on one campus. That's just me though. But just saying 80% of those people have iPods, is incorrect.


Gia, is that picture legit? I have seen it so many times, I wonder.


EDIT: I mean the 'original' photo, minus the iPod. Didn't notice that!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it me, or is that a BSOD in the background on an old i8086 PC?  ::ha::


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> Yah it does, I am just saying Scott's point was right. On the campus there are 25,000 people, I wouldn't expect much more than that on one campus. That's just me though. But just saying 80% of those people have iPods, is incorrect.



Convert, how do you know? (Kind of a silly argument since neither one of us has any data to back up our claims.)

Long and short, some employees have iPods. Conclusion: Managers send emails saying no more iPods at work. End of story.


----------



## soulseek (Feb 2, 2005)

i have to admit.. really funny article


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2005)

Giugara that is very funny.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 2, 2005)

Convert, re-read the article.


----------



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2005)

> Giugara that is very funny.



um. am i missing something about the pic??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 2, 2005)

Pengu said:
			
		

> um. am i missing something about the pic??


You mean like the _iPod_ in Gates's hand?


----------



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2005)

> You mean like the iPod in Gates's hand?



well excuse me. that doesn't look anything like bill gates to me. this is bill gates:

http://techdigestuk.typepad.com/tech_digest/gates.JPG
http://www.top-delire.com/image/billgates/images/bill-gates.jpg
http://quicksitebuilder.cnet.com/sa...nt/sitebuilderpictures/bill-gates-mugshot.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/blokeatback/resources/files/bill_gates-smart_tag-ayb.jpg


----------



## diablojota (Feb 3, 2005)

That's Bill Gates from the early days of Microsoft. That's him about 25 years younger.


----------



## fryke (Feb 3, 2005)

*sigh*... No, ScottW. They assume that 80% of all people there have MP3-players, of which 80% have iPods. Look at the numbers:

80% of 25'000 would be 20'000.
16'000 is 80% of 20'000.

Still: That'd be a large percentage of employees to use MP3-players. But that's not the story. Story is people who _do_ use MP3 players use iPod. Even at Microsoft. Which is nice. For Apple.


----------



## Convert (Feb 3, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Convert, how do you know? (Kind of a silly argument since neither one of us has any data to back up our claims.)
> 
> Long and short, some employees have iPods. Conclusion: Managers send emails saying no more iPods at work. End of story.



Yeah, I guess it was a flawed argument on both halves, hehe.


----------



## thewelshman (Mar 2, 2005)

From the snippets on the orginal post.

Somebody else said it also further up  "About 80 percent of Microsoft employees who have a PORTABLE MUSIC PLAYERS have an iPod".  

The statement says nothing! about 100% of MicroSoft employees having portable music players.

A company has 1200 employees.
100 have music players
80 out of those have iPODS


----------



## thewelshman (Mar 2, 2005)

I dunno Bill looks pretty chuffed with his iPod too me, hope he paid for it and didn't get a free one.

Bill and his Pod


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 2, 2005)

that would look better with a shuffle - fit his hand better....


----------



## thewelshman (Mar 2, 2005)

You must have read the minutes of the meeting . . . . . a moment later?
Bill and IShuffle


----------

